# How Do You Motivate Yourself?



## Ruthanne (Feb 10, 2022)

I've been taking an antidepressant for awhile now and have gotten up to a higher dose for about 10 days so far.  My mood has improved.  The problem I'm having is with motivation.

I have to kick myself in the butt to do many things.  At least I'm getting a few things done but need to do more.

Anyhow, how do you motivate yourself?  Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## john19485 (Feb 10, 2022)

I make my bed first thing in the morning, get up go get my  vitamins, go  in the kitchen , make one peice of toast , put  garlic powder on it, it, set at the table and eat the bread and take my vitamins, go back in the bedroom put on an extra pair of pants and an extra coat, go out side do my walk , come inside tell my wife I love her, she's awake now, fix breakfast for her, my day begins.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 10, 2022)

After beating Cancer twice and making it out alive in one of the deadliest school shootings in US history my motivation is just waking up everyday and starting a new day.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I've been taking an antidepressant for awhile now and have gotten up to a higher dose for about 10 days so far.  My mood has improved.  The problem I'm having is with motivation.
> 
> I have to kick myself in the butt to do many things.  At least I'm getting a few things done but need to do more.
> 
> Anyhow, how do you motivate yourself?  Thanks in advance for your reply.



I have to kick myself, too. But once I get started, I get on a roll and just go with it. Sadly, the "roll" is sometimes short lived.

I just figure I'll do better tomorrow.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 10, 2022)

motivation...?  motivation is illusive.  'nuff said...

anyone know of an OTC supplement to up one's motivational level?


----------



## timoc (Feb 10, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I've been taking an antidepressant for awhile now and have gotten up to a higher dose for about 10 days so far.  My mood has improved.  The problem I'm having is with motivation.
> 
> I have to kick myself in the butt to do many things.  At least I'm getting a few things done but need to do more.
> 
> Anyhow, how do you motivate yourself?  Thanks in advance for your reply.


   It's called 'smiling', Ruth, sending you one now..........


----------



## Don M. (Feb 10, 2022)

My "motivation" is my endless "to do" list.  I keep a note pad on my desk, and write down things I need to do, as I think of them.  Then, every day, I review the list, and depending upon the weather, and my "enthusiasm", I chose what to do on a given day.  Trying to accomplish something positive nearly every day helps keep me going.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 10, 2022)

What motivates me is visualizing the end result of what I'm trying to accomplish. I think of how nice the clean house will be or how I will love the new paint job. I think of how my finished embroidery project will look. It might take me a little extra time after breakfast to get going but once I start I don't quit and pity the person who gets in my way.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 10, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I have to kick myself, too. But once I get started, I get on a roll and just go with it. Sadly, the "roll" is sometimes short lived.
> 
> I just figure I'll do better tomorrow.


Thanks, I guess I'm not the only one with this dilemma.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 10, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> anyone know of an OTC supplement to up one's motivational level?



Coffee is a help


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 10, 2022)

I have also been on anti-depressants since 2005.  In my case, it is Lexapro and I've had no issues. I also take various supplements.  I motivate myself by setting a routine for the day.  I know I am going to have my coffee in the morning while I watch the news, play Wordle and Wordscapes and check my email.  I then look forward to whatever lunch salad I have made the previous day.  Then I know I am either going to the gym, the grocery store and walk by the lake if the weather is decent.  Then I need to make dinner.  I think it is the structure that keeps me sane.


----------



## RFW (Feb 10, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I have also been on anti-depressants since 2005.  In my case, it is Lexapro and I've had no issues. I also take various supplements.  I motivate myself by setting a routine for the day.  I know I am going to have my coffee in the morning while I watch the news, play Wordle and Wordscapes and check my email.  I then look forward to whatever lunch salad I have made the previous day.  Then I know I am either going to the gym, the grocery store and walk by the lake if the weather is decent.  Then I need to make dinner.  I think it is the structure that keeps me sane.


I have a friend who's occasionally on that and sleeping pills. I asked about them out of curiosity and he said they are fine.
I have always had trouble sleeping all my life. It comes and goes so I don't think it's serious...? A routine helps but when something breaks my schedule, it's like my brain doesn't know when to tell itself to rest. 
I still don't trust myself with pills stronger than an aspirin. Some say I need to meditate but I lack patience for that. It's like my mind is firing on all directions. Hence why I'm on here so much.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 10, 2022)

RFW said:


> I have a friend who's occasionally on that and sleeping pills. I asked about them out of curiosity and he said they are fine.
> I have always had trouble sleeping all my life. It comes and goes so I don't think it's serious...? A routine helps but when something breaks my schedule, it's like my brain doesn't know when to tell itself to rest.
> I still don't trust myself with pills stronger than an aspirin. Some say I need to meditate but I lack patience for that. It's like my mind is firing on all directions. Hence why I'm on here so much.


I completely understand.  My mind is always active.  I was actually off Lexapro for a week when we were on vacation and I was fine, so I think it's a bit of a crutch.  I discovered Trazadone when my mother was in assisted living.  It is a non-narcotic pill that was originally prescribed for depression but also enhances sleep.  I'm not even sure of the dosage that is prescribed but I take 1/4 of a pill each night and it relaxes my brain and allows me to sleep.  I'm not drowsy in the morning and can get on with life.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 10, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> motivation...?  motivation is illusive.  'nuff said...
> 
> anyone know of an OTC supplement to up one's motivational level?


Yes
 I drink one a day. If I don't, I turn to stone.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 10, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I've been taking an antidepressant for awhile now and have gotten up to a higher dose for about 10 days so far.  My mood has improved.  The problem I'm having is with motivation.
> 
> I have to kick myself in the butt to do many things.  At least I'm getting a few things done but need to do more.
> 
> Anyhow, how do you motivate yourself?  Thanks in advance for your reply.


You have birds, right? Or is that Ruth n Jersey?

Either way, here's my story...a couple decades ago I fell off a sheer ridge, a 60ft fall. I busted myself up pretty dearly and worked really hard over the next year to get back to normal. Normal aside from having to live with chronic pain and occasional set-backs. Might sound silly, but just going outside will get me through the bad days. Sometimes I just sit and feed the wild birds. Sometimes I walk around setting out food for the feral cats here, and when the little neighbor kids see me, they come and chatter at me. 

I might only be out there for 15-20 minutes, but by the time I come back inside I feel all perked up. Kind of jazzed, really.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 10, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> You have birds, right? Or is that Ruth n Jersey?
> 
> Either way, here's my story...a couple decades ago I fell off a sheer ridge, a 60ft fall. I busted myself up pretty dearly and worked really hard over the next year to get back to normal. Normal aside from having to live with chronic pain and occasional set-backs. Might sound silly, but just going outside will get me through the bad days. Sometimes I just sit and feed the wild birds. Sometimes I walk around setting out food for the feral cats here, and when the little neighbor kids see me, they come and chatter at me.
> 
> I might only be out there for 15-20 minutes, but by the time I come back inside I feel all perked up. Kind of jazzed, really.


Yes I have a bird and so does the other Ruth.  Thank you! I enjoyed your post!


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 10, 2022)

I give myself a good talking to. "Suck it up Buttercup, and get on with it", I tell myself. Occasionally myself retorts, "go $*!# yourself", and I at that point generally decide I need a day off. Mike


----------



## Jules (Feb 10, 2022)

A to do list helps me.  At least I don’t have to re-think up all the boring chores that need doing.  

Actually the best thing is walking to the corner store in the morning.  I really think I invent the things that I _must_ have.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 11, 2022)

Sometimes it helps to lower your standards. 

I'm big on making lists and prioritizing the items.

I force myself to do the most important, difficult, or unpleasant things first, the other things get done or they don't. 

Good luck!


----------



## Chris21E (Feb 11, 2022)

, Ruthanne....So very hard, and in addition to stay on top of physical care such as what we eat and resting.

While going to school I kept telling myself the alternative would be worse so giving up was not an option.

Once I get going I'm able to complete no matter what.

I do not tell myself what I'm going to do until once underway.

Had to visit the dentist. Kept thinking it will be over soon. I ache now, it will pass.

Love this song. *Just Hold On*






At my worse This Totally Helped
It really worked. 






Hugs Ruthanne!!!


----------



## oldpop (Feb 11, 2022)

Moderate exercise helps keep me moving. When I do it regularly. I just need enough to get my heart rate up for fifteen minutes a day. I asked my doctor about it before I started.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2022)

I don't know how I do it.. I have no idea.. Some days I don't want to wake up... ,but I do, and I just know I have to get on and do everything because no-one else is going to do it..
I don't take anti-depressants , nor do I drink alcohol..and god knows some days I think I should start drinking to numb things.. .. I have an absolute fear of AD's because my mum was addicted to them, and ultimately took an overdose and ended her life..

I've been through the worst last  6 months of my life, and it's still ongoing  which has led me to seek therapy for the first time in my life.. , and I know I need something else  to help, but I know not what... I don't want to be a walking zombie on some prescribed pill...so in the meantime ..you guys keep me going, if it wasn;t for you all, being here , and just available to chat when I need to find a friend and just about any little thing... and for the 2 most wonderful, sainted, wise friends who will remain nameless here  for now  , who have been there to listen and support  at every turn, the last 6 months, without whom , and with no exaggeration ..I wouldn't be here now telling you this story, I'd be in a straight jacket somewhere or worse .. so what gets me motivated each day ?.... You folks...


----------



## oldpop (Feb 11, 2022)

Group therapy works but you have to shop around for the group you are comfortable with. There are all kinds of twelve step programs around. They are basically free group therapy with a focus on a particular issue.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 11, 2022)

I am a big list maker. Every night I write out a list of what I want or need to do. I think what motivates me is moving through the list. Being busy doing things really helps me. I might put off doing some things but eventually I get them done. So what exactly motivates me? I think it is the feeling that I did all this today and looking at the results. Sticking to whatever plan I have in mind and following through and then seeing the improvements or results after I do.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 11, 2022)

There is a lady on tv who is what I call a 'livewire'. I can't imagine her ever sitting still, she's quite exhausting to watch. However, she gets things done. Whenever I find myself with that 'can't be bothered' feeling, or putting things off, I ask myself what she would do. I find it energizes me to just get on and get it done. I spend more time thinking about doing something than actually doing it!


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 11, 2022)

Finding myself these days with very  few daily  'must do'   activities,    I seem to  muddle through things at a good pace.  
I try never to have too many things going on at one  time.   That always helps.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 11, 2022)

Don M. said:


> My "motivation" is my endless "to do" list.  I keep a note pad on my desk, and write down things I need to do, as I think of them.  Then, every day, I review the list, and depending upon the weather, and my "enthusiasm", I chose what to do on a given day.  Trying to accomplish something positive nearly every day helps keep me going.


That's what keeps my hub up and running, too Don.  Honestly think if he had to live in a little apt he'd die.  Its his way of life and living with nature that keeps him bright eyed and happy.


----------



## charry (Feb 11, 2022)

I just do everything on  automatic now…………
theres no way i can dodge jobs now , 
but once i start im like a robot ….


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 11, 2022)

I don't procrastinate much when something really needs to be done. Then my priorities start being less important. Most of the time they all get taken care of. "Necessity is the mother of invention" kind of thing. Then what motivates me is responding to what I would like to do. Something that I can get involved with. Maybe a game, reading, listening to music, exercise, cooking, playing with my cats, the SF, and I sometimes surprise myself with what novel things happen.
  When we don't feel well it is usually time to take a rest and be able to relax. It also usually takes me hours in the morning to do my chores...so I also give myself the "boot" to get going.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 11, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> Sometimes it helps to lower your standards.
> 
> I'm big on making lists and prioritizing the items.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's me too. And a lot of times, accomplishing the unpleasant stuff motivates me to get to the other things.


----------



## feywon (Feb 11, 2022)

*Must do* things, like feeding our 3 cats and our dog, cleaning kitty litter, laundry, tending the fire splitting and stacking wood, paying bills-- no problem-- they are necessary and not only was i a latch key kid throughout my teens, first just tending to my needs and responsibilities (cleaning up after self, making some of own meals, homework) starting at age 11 then at 16 my stuff took backseat to caring for my baby brother when not in school. 

So i kind of go on autopilot with must do stuff. Other things i think about how doing them will make my life easier in long run. And i have to admit my definition of must do has been modified over the years.


----------



## helenbacque (Feb 11, 2022)

Old and corny phrase but lately very appropriate - my get up and go got up and went.  Now hunger motivates making dinner, full laundry basket motivates doing laundry, etc.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I don't know how I do it.. I have no idea.. Some days I don't want to wake up... ,but I do, and I just know I have to get on and do everything because no-one else is going to do it..
> I don't take anti-depressants , nor do I drink alcohol..and god knows some days I think I should start drinking to numb things.. .. I have an absolute fear of AD's because my mum was addicted to them, and ultimately took an overdose and ended her life..
> 
> I've been through the worst last  6 months of my life, and it's still ongoing  which has led me to seek therapy for the first time in my life.. , and I know I need something else  to help, but I know not what... I don't want to be a walking zombie on some prescribed pill...so in the meantime ..you guys keep me going, if it wasn;t for you all, being here , and just available to chat when I need to find a friend and just about any little thing... and for the 2 most wonderful, sainted, wise friends who will remain nameless here  for now  , who have been there to listen and support  at every turn, the last 6 months, without whom , and with no exaggeration ..I wouldn't be here now telling you this story, I'd be in a straight jacket somewhere or worse .. so what gets me motivated each day ?.... You folks...


@hollydolly .. One day, you will look back on "all this", and know that you came through, albeit, with help from your friends - but mainly, because _you are strong_.


----------



## RFW (Feb 11, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I am a big list maker. Every night I write out a list of what I want or need to do. I think what motivates me is moving through the list. Being busy doing things really helps me. I might put off doing some things but eventually I get them done. So what exactly motivates me? I think it is the feeling that I did all this today and looking at the results. Sticking to whatever plan I have in mind and following through and then seeing the improvements or results after I do.


I have a magnetic clipboard on my fridge and I write on it things I'm running low on. I should make a to do list as I often forget what I should do and when I remember it, it's too late to do.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> *There is a lady on tv who is what I call a 'livewire'.* I can't imagine her ever sitting still, she's quite exhausting to watch. However, she gets things done. Whenever I find myself with that 'can't be bothered' feeling, or putting things off, I ask myself what she would do. I find it energizes me to just get on and get it done. I spend more time thinking about doing something than actually doing it!


Whose that ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly .. One day, you will look back on "all this", and know that you came through, albeit, with help from your friends - but mainly, because _you are strong_.


I hope so Pinks... I hope so.. I really do...


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 11, 2022)

Thanks to all of you for all your thoughts and ideas on motivation.  One thing I do is make lists and they do help especially after I check things off and see what I've accomplished.  Makes me feel good.

The antidepressant Prozac has helped quite a bit too and luckily I haven't had any bad side effects.  Makes me feel like living again.  I was terribly depressed before it. 

I also have been talking with a therapist every few weeks.  She is very kind and understanding.

I relate to many of you and appreciate your ideas.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 11, 2022)

I don't want to sound like a broken record ... but, surviving cancer (once again) is enough motivation for me to continue living life to its' fullest.  I _*want*_ to live a long life. 

(Not asking for sympathy.)


----------



## Knight (Feb 11, 2022)

My motivation is spelled WIFE. Otherwise I'd probably do nothing and be content watching grass grow.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 11, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I don't want to sound like a broken record ... but, surviving cancer (once again) is enough motivation for me to continue living life to its' fullest.  I _*want*_ to live a long life.
> 
> (Not asking for sympathy.)


Honey, I know exactly that same motivation.  Beat Cancer twice and I am living each day to the fullest.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 11, 2022)

I never thought of what motivates me. It's deep inside, like an urge to share myself with the world. I also have suffered some setbacks in my life, and each time, I sprung back with a renewed sense of being and hope. It's the reverse of PTSD, and I seem to have it. When my dad was dying, that's when I was motivated to write because I felt the urgency of my own mortality, and I wanted to create as much as I could since then. I write, I paint, I knit, I play and compose music, go to school, etc. I cannot stop. It's as if I am the energizer bunny going and going. So what motivates me deep down inside is to leave a little of myself behind when I am gone. Call it my footprint.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 11, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I don't want to sound like a broken record ... but, surviving cancer (once again) is enough motivation for me to continue living life to its' fullest.  I _*want*_ to live a long life.
> 
> (Not asking for sympathy.)


That's great there are treatments for Cancer now a days.  Unfortunately there is no treatment for what I have.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 11, 2022)

RFW said:


> I have a magnetic clipboard on my fridge and I write on it things I'm running low on. I should make a to do list as I often forget what I should do and when I remember it, it's too late to do.


My magnetic dry board on my fridge is a list of what foods I presently have in the fridge. Then I know what I have to work with. I keep a running list next to the computer of what I am out of. Whatever works for you do it.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 11, 2022)

Signe The Survivor said:


> After beating Cancer twice and making it out alive in one of the deadliest school shootings in US history my motivation is just waking up everyday and starting a new day.


Were you at Columbine High School during the shooting?


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 11, 2022)

Irwin said:


> Were you at Columbine High School during the shooting?


Yes, I taught at the school.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 11, 2022)

I have really low standards on what constitutes a good day. I have plenty to do to stay occupied, and if nobody pisses me off, it's a good day.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 11, 2022)

Signe The Survivor said:


> Yes, I taught at the school.


Yikes!


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 11, 2022)

Irwin said:


> Yikes!  View attachment 208102


Yikes for sure. Definitely the scariest day I have ever experienced in my entire life.


----------



## Shero (Feb 11, 2022)

Motivation? 
I lie in bed each morning with closed eyes and listen to the beautiful sound of the birds in our garden.
I open my eyes, so thankful to see the day.
I smell wonderful coffee my husband made me before he left for his run.
I do some stretches, head for the kitchen.
Make myself tidy and then enter my writing room and start work.
My motivation comes from knowing someone is watching over me.
Someone greater than myself is expecting something from me this day!
.


----------



## Trila (Feb 11, 2022)

john19485 said:


> I make my bed first thing in the morning, get up go get my  vitamins, go  in the kitchen , make one peice of toast , put  garlic powder on it, it, set at the table and eat the bread and take my vitamins, go back in the bedroom put on an extra pair of pants and an extra coat, go out side do my walk , come inside tell my wife I love her, she's awake now, fix breakfast for her, my day begins.


I love your morning routine!  

Routines are an excellent way to get the day started, and to be motivated to take on whatever challenges that may come up!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 14, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I've been taking an antidepressant for awhile now and have gotten up to a higher dose for about 10 days so far.  My mood has improved.  The problem I'm having is with motivation.
> 
> I have to kick myself in the butt to do many things.  At least I'm getting a few things done but need to do more.
> 
> Anyhow, how do you motivate yourself?  Thanks in advance for your reply.


I motivate myself by looking at the extreme.  I keep a clean house vs a hoarder, manage my health by eating right vs dieing of a heart attack early, etc.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 14, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks to all of you for all your thoughts and ideas on motivation.  One thing I do is make lists and they do help especially after I check things off and see what I've accomplished.  Makes me feel good.
> 
> The antidepressant Prozac has helped quite a bit too and luckily I haven't had any bad side effects.  Makes me feel like living again.  I was terribly depressed before it.
> 
> ...


I make my coffee at night for the following morning and push the auto button, I wake up and get a cup of coffee , take both dogs out, then feed them, then I eat my breakfast and sweep the floor and water the plants and take my meds.  This is all habit so I get it all done everyday.  Oh, laundry isn't till the weekend.  Habits keep me going and everything stays done.  Plus, I like staying busy.  I also walk to get 8,000 steps a day.


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 18, 2022)

I look forward to a nice shower or bath in the morning, putting on body lotion and moisturizer on my face next light make up and fresh clothes.    If I don’t, I seem to be useless all day.


----------



## Trila (Mar 4, 2022)

Sometimes, just laughing and being in a good mood, helps me to get motivated!


----------



## oldpop (Mar 4, 2022)

B12 and Vitamin D...


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 4, 2022)

Signe The Survivor said:


> After beating Cancer twice and making it out alive in one of the deadliest school shootings in US history my motivation is just waking up everyday and starting a new day.


Oh, no, I am so so sorry.  I have PTSD myself.  Not from a school shooting, but from a violent crime experience.  Not fun, I can tell you that.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 4, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I've been taking an antidepressant for awhile now and have gotten up to a higher dose for about 10 days so far.  My mood has improved.  The problem I'm having is with motivation.
> 
> I have to kick myself in the butt to do many things.  At least I'm getting a few things done but need to do more.
> 
> Anyhow, how do you motivate yourself?  Thanks in advance for your reply.



Well, you know, some of that may not be emotional, it may be medical.  So, you might want to go over that with your regular doctor.

Go over blood sugar issues, various things.

Here's one motivation trick. Athletes use it a lot. Say that you have a routine of jogging 5 miles every morning. And many mornings you wake up and think..."Oh, there is no way that I am going to jog 5 miles."

So, the trick is that you say to yourself, "Ok, today, I am not going to jog 5 miles, I am only going to jog 1/2 mile." So, when you do that, your mind relaxes. And then when you start to jog, your adrenaline starts to kick in...and by the time you hit 1/2 mile, you rarely want to quit.

And you can do the same thing with any task. Say the basement needs an hour of cleaning. Just say to yourself, "ok, I am only going to clean for 10 minutes." Then, when the 10 minutes is up, your momentum is engaged, and it is easier not to quit.

take care.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 4, 2022)

oldpop said:


> B12 and Vitamin D...


both excellent nutrients.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Well, you know, some of that may not be emotional, it may be medical.  So, you might want to go over that with your regular doctor.
> 
> Go over blood sugar issues, various things.
> 
> ...


That's great advice. 
I will try to remember this.

Reminds me of when I quit smoking... I would say: I'll wait 30 minutes before I smoke. Then after 30 minutes, I'd push myself further.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 5, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> That's great advice.
> I will try to remember this.
> 
> Reminds me of when I quit smoking... I would say: I'll wait 30 minutes before I smoke. Then after 30 minutes, I'd push myself further.


yup, that is it exactly.

by the way, advice is not my own.  I read it...


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 5, 2022)

If motivation is a problem for you I suggest you talk to a medical provider about your medication and possible options. Do you have a purpose or something you enjoy doing? Seasonal depressive disorder is a real condition, perhaps as the days get longer and increased sunshine you may become more active and motivated.


----------



## oldpop (Mar 6, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> The problem I'm having is with motivation.
> 
> I have to kick myself in the butt to do many things.


I was feeling the same way for about four months. No energy, aching muscles and generaly feeling like krap. I went to my next regularly scheduled doctors appointment and told him about it. Along with my regular blood work he added a test to check my levels of vitamin D and B12. My vitamin D level was very low at 5.5 ng/ml and my B12 was at the low end of the standard range. I was put on vitamin 50,000 of D2 twice a week and a shot of B12 once a week. With in days I was out the door and in the woods and doing my normal activities. The doctor nailed it. I am not telling you to get on vitamin D and B12. I am just saying getting blood work that might show a vitamin deficiency could be an option.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 6, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I've been taking an antidepressant for awhile now and have gotten up to a higher dose for about 10 days so far.  My mood has improved.  The problem I'm having is with motivation.
> 
> I have to kick myself in the butt to do many things.  At least I'm getting a few things done but need to do more.
> 
> Anyhow, how do you motivate yourself?  Thanks in advance for your reply.


Since losing my daughter I've felt quite un-motivated and draggy.  As I have ongoing sleep issues I asked my doctor to revive my Trazodone prescription from several years ago. I used to take it for sleep, figured I'd try to 'kill 2 birds with 1 stone' and see if I can get some mood relief too. 
 Not happening yet.  

   In general: take baby steps, go for the "low hanging fruit", accomplish the simple tasks, grab the feel good reward of those, maybe go for the next level of tasks, if you're up to it.  Don't judge your self....very common, I know...but very counter-productive.

I'm just about done reading a book called Tiny Habits, written by a Stanford behavioral scientist named BJ Fogg.  The concepts are simple, most are familiar, but the thing that helps me is reading about what I already know, which reinforces that truth and acts a reminder of _what works_.


----------



## bingo (Mar 6, 2022)

i  used to be a motivated  person...life and health  issues changed  that...so i  don't have any  advice..
if i can function..that'll do


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 6, 2022)

When you reach a certain age, the realization that there are not many years left can be quite depressing. I think people who tell you aging is not a negative thing and we should find meaning and purpose in old age, are still young.  Old age is tough.


----------

